# Bathtub Painting



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm hoping to add bathtub painting as a service in the near future. What have you guys used or heard of that is the best of the best product?

I'm only talking about tub surrounds, not porcelain. I know the paint is epoxy, but there are many products out there-I obviously want the best.

Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Do a search in CT i read a good thread a few months ago there.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Didn't find too much specific advice or products on contractor talk. I'm back to google.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Psssst stay away from epoxies for bathtubs as a top coat unless.use a aliphatic acrylic polyurethane and a very good respirator and exhaust ventillation system.:yes: so easy to do a caveman can do it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> ... so easy to do a caveman can do it.











Now was that really necessary?​


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

I know it's not right!


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

There are several bathtub repaint products on the market. Be very careful since all but 1 product will peel and lift if the surface is scratched. Sort of a guaranteed certainty for a callback. Some others also yellow with age. I am restrained from mentioning the one product with a proprietary epoxy that doesn't fail when the the surface is broken.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I've decided not to offer it...it's obvious it's a 'call back waiting to happen'

It's fine, the phone continues to ring off the hook


----------



## andiscott (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been a bathtub refinisher in the Chicago area for the last 8 years. I feel I am seeing misinformation on this forum. I have written a training manual on breaking into the business. You can find it on my web-site.

Is this trade easy to learn? I believe there is much more to learn than most people might think. A video is a good tool to have but it won’t teach you the trade. You have to get out and do the work. Heck, my book won’t replace doing the work either, but there’s a lot of information in there. 

There are many good bathtub refinishing products out there. Good results are much more contingent upon the skill of the refinisher. Most refinishers I know use an acrylic urethane product. In the last dozen years or so a few companies have developed “isocyanate free,” products. This was in response to refinisher complaints regarding toxicity of other available products. I myself used an iso product for 8 months and starting getting chest pains, using an organic mask. I have used the iso free product for the last seven years with just an organic mask, no fresh air system. It has made all the difference in the world.


----------

